
Ask HN: What would be a good domain for this project? - diegorbaquero
I&#x27;m building a realtime key-value DB (like redis without the queries) and events framework (could replace socket.io). It&#x27;s the most easy-to-use framework ever. It&#x27;s called V, you can install it with `npm install v`<p>Now, what would be a good domain for it? (The web GUI, the project info, etc). I have vars.online but I dislike it.<p>If you have any feedback or questions, feel free to msg me @DiegoRBaquero (any social network)<p>Thank you HN!
======
dozzie
Not what you're asking about, but two things here.

I don't see how "realtime key-value DB" would work like and how would I be
supposed to use it, nor I know this socket.io thing, so you should work more
on your project description. The best would be to avoid comparisons to any
other software. Those belong to a different README section (or to FAQ).

Then, "V" name may be nice and short, but will be atrocious for searching the
project anywhere, and you'll probably run into similar problems as you now
have (would have) with buying a domain, but with a different service (e.g.
creating an organization on GitHub). Consider changing the name.

